# red eyes?



## Demm (Apr 6, 2008)

well i didnt really think nothing is this until my brother came over. he told me that there 
might be something wrong with one of my cockatiels. He told me that you can kinda tell the 
health of a cockatiel by it's eyes. dunno how true that is but i'm not gonna take a chance. 

The front half circle seems to be a bit puffed up. It's not the actual eye ball, it seems to be 
the skin around the eye the seems a bit swelled up. It has it on both eyes, but only the 
front half. 

Is there something i need to realyl be worried about? what might it be?

here's a picture:










the bird is eating, drinking and not acting wierd at all. my brother said it might be 
from stress. I did just get them about a week ago, and i do put my hand in the cage 
to try to get them used to me. 

we did burn a couple of scented oils for the first couple days because i didnt know 
the birds dont like it. however we stopped that, and we dont use no air freshners 
at all anymore. 

I do have another bird and the other one doesnt show any of these symptoms

thanks
-Andrew


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would take him to an avian vet, it could very well be an eye infection that he will need some cream for.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would also take him to an avain vet and let the vet know you have more birds aswell. Let us know how his visit goes


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

I was wondering if this helps?
http://www.cockatiels.org/articles/Diseases/conjunctivitis.html


----------

